# relocating to NL



## kael (Sep 4, 2013)

Goodday,please i want to move to holland with my children and get a job,my children are nationality of spain while i and my husband are national of nigeria but we live in spain going to 10years now,and we have the spainish permanent resident.But i want to know if any one as an idea how we will go about it.if is possible to live in netherland through the influence of our children spainish nationality.Thanks


----------



## Marinos (Aug 15, 2013)

kael said:


> Goodday,please i want to move to holland with my children and get a job,my children are nationality of spain while i and my husband are national of nigeria but we live in spain going to 10years now,and we have the spainish permanent resident.But i want to know if any one as an idea how we will go about it.if is possible to live in netherland through the influence of our children spainish nationality.Thanks


I woud suggest starting the the NL Embassy in Spain,
you dont want to start a move based on opinion and find its not correct when you land



good luck


----------

